# Wachusett auto road conditions?



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

I know they have been refinishing the auto road up to the summit, has anyone been there lately and does anyone know if it's open to cyclists yet?'

The website seems to describe conditions back in the fall. http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/central/wach.htm


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I did it back in late fall right after it was complete. Nice smooth road to the top. You should enjoy it. Great views to.  Not sure if its open during the week yet. Give em a call....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The road is perfect and open to cyclists.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

This looks like a fun ride. From the map, it appears there are multiple ways to get to the top. I'm assuming this paved road to the summit has nothing to do with the ski area.









If one was to do the loop, which way has more straightaways? I'd prefer to descend that way and doing the ascent on the more twisty section if there is one. If you'd like to make it a longer ride, how are some of the surrounding streets?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah its super fun. From your map I came up rt140 around the lake and up Mountain Road. The fun starts at the ski resort up to the entrance of the autoroad marked as A. IMO that was the steepest part. I was told people hit over 50 going down it. Next time I'll go down it. I went a different way back. I think there is only one way up and one way down because of the flow of traffic. I know the map shoes mulitple ways but I think after the work there is only one way. Counter clockwise climb. Here's my route 
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/54361716 I was hesitant to let loose on the descent of the autoroad because trails go over the road for people climbing the mt and i didn't want to hit anyone crossing the road. Speeds pick up really fast on the way down. This was my ride from last year. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ports/wachusett-mt-metric-century-264683.html


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great ride report and photos! So, according to your map, you didn't ride the section from the A to the next white line going north before the ski area. 

If I have to go counterclockwise and I'm approaching from the south, I could go past the A take the next left, stay on that until I take a right on Administration Road, reach the summit, and then take the alternate squiggly route back out to Mountain Road, correct? I could then reride that steep section of Mountain Road and continue around Wachusett Lake on 140 and and continue on 140 until it meets 62. I have relatives that live not too far from there so I might try to bring my bike and do that loop.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

my apologies. I mapped that out before my ride and should have ammended it after my ride. Heres the only way you can go up it and down it. THose other roads are for maintenance only. http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/93599667/ Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys. Since I'm coming in from the Boston area I can't really make this a round-trip on the bike deal. Any idea where I can park to get most of the climb and descent?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

sonic_W said:


> Wow, thanks guys. Since I'm coming in from the Boston area I can't really make this a round-trip on the bike deal. Any idea where I can park to get most of the climb and descent?


Thomas Prince school is not too far east on Rt.62. You can park there, then go up Mountain Road from the south, and loop back down to Rt.62 when you are done. 

Boston-Wachusetts-Boston is about 145-ish miles. It's do-able, makes a very very long day, and I did it once solo a long time ago before I became old and out of shape ...!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

my suggestion would be to park near Wachusett Reservior where rt140 goes over the water near gates Cove. It's a nice area and will be a great warm up for the climb. Its about an 8 mile warm up. Plenty of parking and the start of some gradual climbing and if you follow rt140 up you'll get the steep climb on Mountain Road before entering the park/autoroad entrance. It's a nice fast ride back to.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

evs said:


> Yeah its super fun. From your map I came up rt140 around the lake and up Mountain Road. The fun starts at the ski resort up to the entrance of the autoroad marked as A. IMO that was the steepest part. I was told people hit over 50 going down it. Next time I'll go down it. I went a different way back. I think there is only one way up and one way down because of the flow of traffic. I know the map shoes mulitple ways but I think after the work there is only one way. Counter clockwise climb. Here's my route
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/54361716 I was hesitant to let loose on the descent of the autoroad because trails go over the road for people climbing the mt and i didn't want to hit anyone crossing the road. Speeds pick up really fast on the way down. This was my ride from last year. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ports/wachusett-mt-metric-century-264683.html


There is more than one way. Last time I was there I had a really good lead on my riding buddies and when I got to the top there were already there and they never passed me on the road. From what I gather their climb was more steep and more direct. The road was closed to cars at the time though. I suppose they may have gone up a one way that would not be possible when cars are there. I don't know. 

Of the road visible on the map showing the steepest section of road that I've been on is Pine Hill Road. It's not a long section though.
Mountain road is pretty steep going both ways out/in and a big but nice straight road so you can open it up pretty well going down.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

So the real descent/ascent is to be found on Mountain Road rather than N Rd that goes to the summit?

My initial thought is to park at Thomas Prince School as suggested and then to do a clockwise loop: 62/Mountain Road/N Road loop/140/62. I'm not familiar with how to calculate miles on one of these maps. Does anyone know how many miles that loop would be approximately?

Would riding it that way allow me to descend on the straight road where I could really go all out?


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

that sounds like a good loop. I took a side road after climbing the mt. I took a right after exiting the auto road and went up a 1/2 mile or so and took a left on a side road that I screamed down. So I didn't climb Mountain road from Princeton but it looks like a nice climb. After climbing Mountain road from the ski resort side the auto road didn't seem to bad, but don't get me wrong, there are places you'll have to stand to climb. The new pavement seemed to give me an extra gear or 2.  The descent is fun and fast. But the road is not that wide and i was feathering my brakes coming down the auto road. The loop you describe will take you down the steep section that racers say they hit 50 on.After leaving the auto road go left and you'll have a big descent and it's a nice straight away at the bottom so no worries.  Let us know how it goes. I added a map I forgot I had. It shows the arrows u must take on the auto road, the ski area, trails and some other features. Hope it helps.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I am just starting to like hills, I'm a slow climber but getting better. I am not familiar with the area but the thought of going up to the top sounds like it would be a challenge. So not knowing the area where could I park and what would be the easiest route to the top. I am just looking to park near the mountain and then go up and back down then just ride around the area some. Also would a Tuesday afternoon be a good time to try it?

Thanks


----------



## kfurrow (May 1, 2004)

bmach said:


> I am just starting to like hills, I'm a slow climber but getting better. I am not familiar with the area but the thought of going up to the top sounds like it would be a challenge. So not knowing the area where could I park and what would be the easiest route to the top. I am just looking to park near the mountain and then go up and back down then just ride around the area some. Also would a Tuesday afternoon be a good time to try it?
> 
> Thanks


Wachusett is a ski area, so there's a ski area parking lot near the junction of Mile HIll Road and Rt. 140. You could always park there, get some warm-up miles on Rt. 140, and then start heading up. Mile HIll Road is a pretty steep climb; the entrance to the auto road is right at the top where the visitor center is.

Another option is to come at it from the other side and do a big loop. You could park in Sterling, head up Rt. 62, turn right onto Mile Hill Road (you'll see the signs for Wachusett), turn left onto the auto road, continue down Mile HIll Road, turn right onto Rt. 140 (south-bound) which will take you to West Boylston, and then there's some road (Rt. 12?) that takes you from West Boylston back to Sterling.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

The auto road (as of Saturday) goes ALMOST all the way to the top. They were finishing paving the last 100 feet or so. My buddy and I went around the construction vehicles and took a half-paved, half gravel footpathto the top. Well, not really; there was still chainlink fencing at the top.

Down truly is sketchy. If a hiker is on the road, and you come around a curve, it may be a bad day.

After coming down the Auto Road, north on Mountain Road is a treat; 47 mph without pedalling..


----------

